# ATI Radeon X1650 PRO AGP512MB, graphic corruptions.



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello to all. Im going to make this easy for eveyrbody so they wont be any other questions about my problem.
I have an old PC with a Windows XP Pro SP2 - Intel Pentium 4 2.60GHZ - 1.50GB of RAM. 2 months ago I bought a new video card, my old one was ATI ALL-IN-WONDER 9600 AGP 128MB. The new one that I bought is ATI Radeon X1650 PRO AGP512MB. I contacted ATI they werent much of a help, they said I had to update my BIOS and my Intel Chipset. I did a research and found out that BIOS only have to be updated if ur having any detecting hardware issues and plus I tried updating them downloaded the right BIOS update from Intel's website but it didnt work, said The Express Bios update was unseccesful. Ok, my chipset ...Im not really sure about my chipset but should be Intel(R)82865G/PE/P/GV82848P Processor to AGP Controller and the date that shows of the driver is 2004 I take it its out of date. I also tried to update that ... download the INF file that Intel's website was offering for the same kind of a chipset that I got "Intel 865 Family" Everything went good with the installation but still shows Drivers date 2004. Ok if anyone has any suggestiongs about that, Id love to hear them. About my problem ...only occurs when I play games, Im going to show u some screenshots that I took so I wouldnt have to explain it.
http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/27/431214/Doo2.BMP http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/27/431214/Doo7.BMP http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/27/431214/Doo9.BMP 
and this one is from playtool.com but the same thing happens to me sometimes so decided to put it here.
http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/27/431214/background010000.jpg 
(Pictures take awhile to load)

Playtool website says its because of a bad "video ram" or because its overheating ...well i took my computer case off and I have an extra fan blowing right at it ... still I get the same corruptions while I play games, after approx. of 25-30mins of game play, starts happening. Oh yeah and my ATI Catalyst drivers and display drivers are on date. I dont have any programs running in background while playing games just my AVG Anti-Virus. Video card connection is good ...no unplugged cables. So I just want to know if my video card is defective so I could return it and exchange it ... or maybe fix the problem with ur help. So ... thanks in advance!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Victor, welcome to TSF

If you don't get the problem until 25-30 minutes into gameplay, it does sound like overheating or a weak power supply rather than faulty or incompatible drivers. Have you tried monitoring temperatures and voltages (at startup and during gameplay) using *Everest* or *SensorsView*?

What make is your PSU, and what does it say on the PSU label for amps/watts?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Victor,

An addition, download ATI Tray Tools from my sig and post the graphics temperatures.


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the respond guys. My PSU make I think is FSP GROUP INC ... well thats what is says on it. AC imput: 230V - DC Output: 250W. So the graphic corruptions come from video card over heating? Does that mean my video card is damaged already or just have to buy a new PSU and it will go away ?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If that is a 250 w PSU, you are seriously underpowered. Look at the info on the side to confirm that it is 250 w. Also, post the voltage readings from SpeedFan in my sig.

You need a new PSU. That is what is causing the problems. Take a look at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok not sure where it shows the voltage reading and stuff... but Ill post it anyway, hope it helps. Thanks for the advice tho ... Im gonna start looking for a new PSU first thing tomorrow. (by the way is it easy to install a PSU urself?)

CPU: 40C
Local: 39C
Remote 2: 39C
HD0: 43C
-------------
+2.5V: 1.45V
Vcore: 1.50V
+3.3V: 3.25V
+5V: 5.04V
+12V: 11.90V
-------------
Scanning SMBus at $D800...
Decoding DIMM #0
Memory type is DDR
Module Rows : 1
Levels : 2.5V
Parity : NO PARITY
Refresh Rate : 7.8us
Total Size : 256MB
Decoding DIMM #2
Memory type is DDR
Module Rows : 2
Levels : 2.5V
Parity : NO PARITY
Refresh Rate : 7.8us
Total Size : 1024MB
Decoding DIMM #3
Memory type is DDR
Module Rows : 1
Levels : 2.5V
Parity : NO PARITY
Refresh Rate : 7.8us
Total Size : 256MB


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Your +12v is too low. I am confident that a new PSU will solve this issue. You need it anyway. Take a look at the unit I recommended. It is a good quality PSU that will have enough power.

PSUs are very easy to install. All you have to do is unplug all the connectors remove the old one (just unscrew the screws that hold it in the case). Then, mount the new one, and plug in all the connectors. The connectors will only fit in the places where they go, so you don't have to worry about putting connectors in the wrong place or in the wrong way.


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help! Ill do that, buy the new PSU and let u know the results.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. I know when you reply to this thread again so post back here with the results.


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

That wasnt it ...just put my new PSU bought a 500watt one and same graphic corruptions. I think its probably the video card. So im returning it for service ... Thanks anyway.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

There may have been damage to the card from having it underpowered. Also, before you return it, check the temps with ATI Tray Tools. It might be overheating.


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok i did a report on EVEREST and i noticed that: Debug - Video BIOS

C000:0080 113-AB01000.104...RV530.PCI_EXPRESS.DDR2...AA94302-5 RV530 Ria 
C000:00C0 lto 32bit BIOS DDR2 600e/400m .....YO 
C000:0100 U HAVE NOT CONNECTED THE POWER CABLE TO YOUR VIDEO CARD.PLEASE R 
C000:0140 EFER TO THE 'GETTING STARTED GUIDE' FOR PROPER HARDWARE INSTALLA 
C000:0180 TION....(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER 
C000:01C0 009.012.018.002.022531.SAB01000.104.293963 .21379 

"YOU HAVE NOT CONNECTED THE POWER CABLE TO YOUR VIDEO CARD" So I went thru my manual/guide again and did everything all over again ... everything is like is suppose to be. I dont know why it says that ... plus the fan on the video card itself is working so must be getting the power from the Power Supply to be working, right? I dont know anymore... my only chance is to return the video card for repair or exchange. Does the monitor has anything to do with that? because with my previous video card used to be Analog now when I bought the new one its Digital. I have a LG Flatron 19" .


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Since that is an AGP card, there will likely be a connection for a 4-pin perphial power cable.
http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html#peripheral
Like that, except you will be plugging it into the graphics. Check that it is plugged in.

The AGP interface provides some power, but not enough to run the video card. That is why the fan is working and the graphics card is displaying a picture.


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

I know ...if u dont have that 4pin cable plugged in to ur video card it wont even let u turn on the comp, thats what happened to me the first time. Could it be bad "Video RAM" ?? I already got my video card packed up and ready to go! Im going to ship it back to ATI for service.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Bad Video RAM is cause of artifacting. Post the temps from ATI tray tools during or right after gamming. If they are fine (below 70 degrees C), then damaged Video RAM is the problem.


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

I dont know how to do that ...when I click on Log it says: Temperature monitoring: not supported . how do I fix that ...?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That card might not have a sensor, but that seems odd. Who is the manufacturer (of the card, not the chipset)? It will probably be Sapphire, Diamond, Powercolor, HIS, ASUS, or another brand. ATI does make some cards, but not many. They should be contacted.

The other thing you can try is running the computer with the side case panel off and a house fan blowing in. If that doesn't improve the problem, it is safe to say it is graphics RAM damage.


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

its ATI. Build/Manufactured by ATI Technologies. Thanks alot TheMatt for all your help, I appreciated but shipped out my card back to ATI 2 days ago. Will see if its damaged/defective or its my PC ... but I did put my old video card in there and did the ATI Tool check for "video artifacts" and it came out perfect.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That is good. It means your other card is working fine. Let us know what happens when you get a response from ATI.


----------



## adam_saric (Nov 29, 2008)

and??? what happens?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Adam, if you start a new thread in the video card support forum I will come and take a look.


----------



## srirambs7 (Oct 31, 2009)

i have the same problem line to line exactly same.........
i bought a new one in june 2009
and after 10 days the graphics started to corrupt
my psu is 300w max total output
intel 84865g agp
i gave the card to the ati service center after 20 days i got a new card
i installed the new card in mid july
after playing games in that for couple of days
this card also started to corrupt
and i did not use this card for till oct end (i had removed it and kept aside)
i tried it yesterday after couple of months all came well i played for 6 hours
and today i boot up to see in shock once again the corruptions appear....(the blue line in the startup,graphics distortion,blue screen)
i am fed up with these problems can anyone give me recommended good solutions so that i can make the card work.its only4 months old 512mb good enough so i dont want to waste that.
victor 32 and i share the same problem,i need a solution immediately please


----------



## srirambs7 (Oct 31, 2009)

using sensor view pro

VCoreA: 1.18V
VCoreB: 2.61V
+3.3V :3.26V
+5V : 4.89V
+12V : 12.00V
+5VSB: 6.85V
+VBAT: 3.02V

is this set of voltages proper?
please i need a solution immediately...................


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello, I fixed my problem by sending the video card back to ATI and they send me a new one. ATI support said the issue was occurring because of an faulty video card fan. The video card was overheating. So make sure you have your video card fan connected to the PSU and that it works properly.


----------



## srirambs7 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh i have to send it to dealer the second time now,thanks victor 32 for the solution and will post if there is sucess..........
and u mean i have to connect a 4 pin power supply to the video card rite?
else the card wont work?
thanks anyway will send immediately is urs working fine now?


----------



## Victor32 (Mar 15, 2007)

srirambs7 said:


> oh i have to send it to dealer the second time now,thanks victor 32 for the solution and will post if there is sucess..........
> and u mean i have to connect a 4 pin power supply to the video card rite?
> else the card wont work?
> thanks anyway will send immediately is urs working fine now?


Well, my video card came with its own fan on it which needs to be connected in order to work, it has the 4pin cable. And if you dont connect it, the video card will still work but eventually will overheat and give you problems. Thats why the fan is there to keep it cool. Hope you get it fixed this time.


----------



## srirambs7 (Oct 31, 2009)

RE:
i have given the card to rma again,meanwhile i need to know do i need to buy a new psu or can go forward the old one.
it is 300w
Sensor Properties	
Sensor Type	ITE IT8712F (ISA 290h)

Temperatures	
CPU	38 °C (100 °F)
Seagate ST380215A	40 °C (104 °F)
Seagate ST3320813AS	39 °C (102 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	4141 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.20 V
+2.5 V	2.61 V
+3.3 V	3.25 V
+5 V	4.89 V
+12 V	12.03 V
Debug Info F	A3 FF FF
Debug Info T	201 254 38
Debug Info V	4B A3 CB B6 BC A4 4F (77)


is everything fine with these values?or do i need to buy a new psu?
please reply as soon as possible............


----------



## Boatista24 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is an obvious problem: the card is overheating, BUT, not where you think it is. 
On the opposite side of the card from the GPU and fan, is another processor - an AGP chip. The fools have left this chip exposed with no heatsink or fan on it, and clearly surrounded it with high temperature sponge tape designed to support one. The problems only become evident when graphic intensive programs are running (typical symptom is a sudden reboot during game play). Without being cooled, the chip will stay cool enough for normal 2D use. 
After you scratch your head long enough trying to figure out how you're going to keep the damn thing cool, and exhausted your search for a small heatsink and fan that inevitably won't fit, this is what WILL.
Grab a case fan and just stand it up on the card toward the outer edge (assuming the card is in a tower, with the GPU facing down and the AGP chip on the top side). Lean it towards the motherboard and let it rest at an angle blowing air ONTO the chip. This will keep the little bastid cool enough to play games.


----------



## Boatista24 (Jun 22, 2009)

UPDATE

If you look at the way ATI has fastened the heatsink to the card, its with four spring loaded bolts. Obviously, they were going to use the same four bolts to hold a heatsink (and possibly another fan) on top of the agp processor, but likely cost cutbacks led to the current configuration. At first glance, it appears that a two bolt northbridge chipset heat sink/fan will fit across two of them, but it comes up shy, and doesn't quite cover the chip. It WILL do the job.
Grab a small rattail tungsten file and carefully elongate the bolt holes outwards. It won't take much, because the heatsinks are very brittle, cheap metal. Now you can get the heat sink to just stretch across the bolt holes, while nearly covering 95% of the chip. The heat sink will make good contact, which is all that matters. One with a fan is even better. The same spring loaded bolts that hold the GPU heatsink in place will besufficient to hold the new one onto the agp chip just fine, proving that the above theory is correct, that they intended to originally fasten an agp chip heatsink in just this manner.
I used one from an old soyo board with a fan on it. I would not recommend heatsink compound here, but if you use a toothpick to apply a miniscule amount, it probably would be ok.
This is a permanent fix, as I have now been running halflife 2 for 6 hours without a crash.


----------

